# Freezing Rain/Ice Storm



## Waterwings (Jan 26, 2009)

Well, as predicted, the freezing rain is here, and coming down hard at the moment. They've already cancelled school for tomorrow, and we expect to be out Wednesday also. Hopefully that'll be as long as it lasts. If a storm is imminent I'd rather have snow than ice, but if given a choice I'd rather have neither. They're predicting anywhere from 1/4" to 1" of ice. That ain't good. :shock:


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jan 26, 2009)

Freezing rain is the worst! Hopefully you don't lose power or anything from this storm.We are supposed to get a coating to an inch of slush here. Having the day off is one thing, but the day off with no tv or internet would be torture!


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 26, 2009)

Definitely hoping we don't lose power. [-o<


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 27, 2009)

Hope everything goes well for you waterwings.....the so called weathermen call for snow and ice around here, but if it is anything like the last storm that tripled my drive home time, they have no clue what will happen. My gf is supposed to come up tomorrow evening, I hope that works out ok, but I doubt it will. 

I want spring and no more ice...I need to fish :evil:


----------



## ilinimud (Jan 27, 2009)

Here in So Illinois we have a 1/2 inch of ice pellets on the ground and it is now snowing. We are in the 8+ inch category for this storm. Supposed to be the worse since 04'. I work an hour away and it was a ROUGH drive here. Now i just found out my 6 month old son has a 103 degree temp at home. ](*,)


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 27, 2009)

Started as sleet here and now snow/sleet mix. Very heavy already 1 1/2 - 2 inches. I sure hope we are out of school tom.!


----------



## slim357 (Jan 27, 2009)

We started getting sleet around 5:30 its now snow and is suppose to continue into the night


----------



## russ010 (Jan 27, 2009)

we got nothing but fog... 1/8 mile visibilty. Wouldn't be a problem anywhere, but here in Atlanta that equates from my normal 26 mile, 1.5 hour drive to a 26 mile, 3 hour drive. Thank God for XM Radio!


----------



## kentuckybassman (Jan 27, 2009)

As of now we probably have close to an inch and the storm is only half way through!! I figure we will lose power before too long since they are predicting 2" or more of this stuff (ICE) !!I already have a couple of trees down and some limbs so who knows what yet is to come!!https://images.intellicast.com/WeatherImg/RadarLoop/lit_None_anim.gifI'm right in the middle of the pink where it says uno.!!!


----------



## FishingBuds (Jan 27, 2009)

everything is closed today :roll: 

Some of the drivers are killen me :shock:


----------



## Jim (Jan 27, 2009)

Be safe guys! Ice Storms are the worst. We don't get them much up here, but when they happen....What a mess.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jan 27, 2009)

It's bad here. I was cutting limbs at 7 am this morning in an attempt to keep them from breaking down the limbs that they were laying on top of. I have 3 of the neighbors' pine trees laying across my fence and in my backyard now.

Luckilly, our power has only been off for about 2 hours this morning and I have my fingers crossed that it won't go out again. I've been out trying to find batteries and a heater of some sort to heat one room in the house in case it goes out again but there's nothing left on store shelves except dust. 

I absolutely hate ice and that seems to be about all we get here anymore. The news said that there is already 60k people in KY without power and we're at least 24 hours away from the end of the storm. It's not supposed to get above freezing until Saturday, either.


----------



## russ010 (Jan 27, 2009)

Quackrstackr said:


> I have 3 of the neighbors' pine trees laying across my fence and in my backyard now.



Their homeowners should cover the costs of removing. I had 2 trees fall and called my insurance company. Even though they didn't damage anything, they still paid me $500 per tree because of the value of them. Just something to think about incase your neighbors don't know about that part of their policy. There insurance should pay to have them removed and fix your fence... shouldn't make their insurance premiums raise either.

Hope things get better for you where you're at.


----------



## Codeman (Jan 27, 2009)

Kentuckybassman hope you guys are good over in Westplains. It sucks here in Poplar Bluff. It has pretty much been raining here all day long. Tree limbs are dropping like flys. Oh there goes another right outside my window. So far so good on the power situation though. Our Utility company does a great job of keeping trees trimmed away from the overhead lines. Service to my house is underground so that is good. Man I can't wait for some 70* weather. 

My poor boat.







Look like this tree is done.


----------



## Codeman (Jan 27, 2009)

Uh I was just outside for a couple of minutes, its painful to listen too.


----------



## katplayer187 (Jan 27, 2009)

as you guys from the south sit here and send pics i dread going to work tonight at 1130 in which i will be working in it. we are supposed to get 4-6in of snow..


----------



## Codeman (Jan 27, 2009)

I'd gladly take the snow over this mess. Just talked to my Mom she is out of power as well as my brother. So far so good here.


----------



## redbug (Jan 27, 2009)

I HATE WINTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! looks like it's gonna be another loooooooooooong day at work tomorrow they are calling for snow tonight followed by freezing rain then rain most of the day. As long as the wind stays away it shouldn't be too bad...
I fired up the snow blower for the first time in 2 years I just hope we don't need it.

Wayne


----------



## katplayer187 (Jan 27, 2009)

yea who even knows wht its like to fish anymore? i think im starting to froget... havent been out for about a month or 2 since steelhead fishing #-o


----------



## kentuckybassman (Jan 27, 2009)

I wish i could say everything is just fine but it would be a LIE!!! I teel ya what..this is crazy!!My power is on for now and hopefully the rest of the night but my odds are not looking very favorable!
I got limbs down like crazy and hitting my roof and my shop roof and just leavin' a big ol' mess! All in all we are ok though,got food food water and heat and we are all together at home so it's all good!! :mrgreen: The weather man says more ice on top of this 2" and then 1-3" of snow on top of that so we'll see what tomorrow holds :roll:


Codeman said:


> Kentuckybassman hope you guys are good over in Westplains. It sucks here in Poplar Bluff. It has pretty much been raining here all day long. Tree limbs are dropping like flys. Oh there goes another right outside my window. So far so good on the power situation though. Our Utility company does a great job of keeping trees trimmed away from the overhead lines. Service to my house is underground so that is good. Man I can't wait for some 70* weather.
> 
> My poor boat.
> 
> ...


----------



## Codeman (Jan 27, 2009)

I went with my brother on Jan 2nd. Our lake unbelievably has been froze over for like 3 weeks now. That hasn't happened in a looooong time. Global warming my butt. =;


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye (Jan 28, 2009)

Try driving to a shots fired/robbery call in a rear wheel drive Crown Victoria with 11 inches of snow and 2 inches of freezing rain (well technically at that time it was 7 inches of snow and one inch of freezing rain at 3am)

not fun


----------



## Jim (Jan 28, 2009)

Waterwings must be down and out for the count. No school today and we have not heard from him?...Hope he is ok.


----------



## FishingBuds (Jan 29, 2009)

No electric. Disaster area!

at work now for a couple hours, may be out of electric till this weekend :shock:


----------



## russ010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I've noticed a few people have not been on much lately... Waterwings, Baptistpreach... I hope they didn't get hit too hard and are just out of electricity.

I just heard on the radio that we here in Atlanta could be facing an even more powerful storm (as well as everyone else from the midwest to up north).... they said it could rival a storm back in 93 which dumped a couple of feet of snow (I know, but here in the south a few inches is a lot). It's supposed to hit Monday night if it keeps on the right direction - either way, they are saying this will be a noreaster for the northern states... so get ready guys.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye (Jan 29, 2009)

Does that mean ohio is screwed


----------



## russ010 (Jan 29, 2009)

any state with a O as a first and last letter always gets screwed... you get it coming and going! :roflmao:


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey now! It could be worse, it could be "Michigan" than id deserve to be shot.


----------



## Jim (Jan 29, 2009)

I just tried to call WaterWings at his home and the line is busy. Hope there doing well. I know his dogs must be having a blast.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 29, 2009)

Jim,
We headed to my mother's 3hrs away last night. No power, heat, cell service in our town. Ice took down trees & power lines throughout town. Temp in our house was 38 degrees Tues night. Power may not be restored until Sunday (we hope). Thanks for the inquiries guys  . Sending this via my wife's iPhone.y


----------



## russ010 (Jan 29, 2009)

glad to hear your ok.. let us know if you need any help when you make it back to your house.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 30, 2009)

I've been busy helping out family members and others from school without power. We have about 8 or 9 inches on the ground (combination of ice and snow). We have been out all week from school. Here in Jeffersonville we lost power for about 10 hours tuesday night. Everything is good now, but Louisville has about 200,000 without power and it could take 10 days or longer to get everyone back up and running. My sister has to be moved out by Saturday into her new house. Looks like a long weekend ahead for me.


----------



## russ010 (Jan 30, 2009)

good luck man.. if I lived closer I'd help out... but then again, I'd probably have to have 4x4 to get to you to do any good. Keep safe


----------



## Codeman (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm back! We have been declared a disaster area, the National Guard is here. I was without power for 24 hours, still don;t have internet or cable but we are up and running here at work. My yard looks like a BIG bomb went off as does our entire county. We had freezing rain for like 36 hours straight, 1"+ of ice.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye (Jan 30, 2009)

Good to hear

the O-H-I-O is not looking so great 12 inches in the past two days and mixed between the two storms was 1.5 inches of ice  and monday were sopose to get another biggin!


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jan 30, 2009)

Just a quick post from the office. 25 miles away, where I live, looks like a war zone.

We have no power or water in the entire city and limited phone service. The power came back on for a very lucky few last night but has gone down again today. Some of the enormous TVA transmission towers from the powerplant went down.

I wouldn't wish this on anyone. Roughing it on a hunting or fishing trip for a couple of days is one thing but when everyone you know is involved with no end in sight, it's terrible.


----------



## Jim (Jan 30, 2009)

Quackrstackr said:


> Just a quick post from the office. 25 miles away, where I live, looks like a war zone.
> 
> We have no power or water in the entire city and limited phone service. The power came back on for a very lucky few last night but has gone down again today. Some of the enormous TVA transmission towers from the powerplant went down.
> 
> I wouldn't wish this on anyone. Roughing it on a hunting or fishing trip for a couple of days is one thing but when everyone you know is involved with no end in sight, it's terrible.



Glad to see your ok man! Let me know If I can do anything.


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Jan 30, 2009)

know what you guys are going though we went a week with no power the week before christmas because of an ice storm kept the coffee going on the woood stove


----------



## Codeman (Jan 31, 2009)

I feel very lucky tonight. I'm in my warm home with power, water, cable and internet. Our utility company rocks for one thing. They have been busting butt since the second this crap all went down. My cable (and internet) just came back online. I work for our city and I know alot of the linemen, tough job that they take pride in getting done in a hurry. 

I am worn out though, I'll try to post some pics tomorrow of this train wreck. Supposed to be 50* here tomorrow. So long ice, don't let the door hit ya on the way out.


----------



## FishingBuds (Jan 31, 2009)

yey! electric back finally.

Well that sucked, don't wanna go thru that again. I will for sure get a generator this time. Too many no electric days in the past two years. Tired of losing the fridge foods :x 

Man they sure sold the heck out of the Gens! People were buying up everything, they bought up all the matches :shock: :lol: 

It was crazy, makes me want to move out further away again :roll:


----------



## Codeman (Jan 31, 2009)

=D> It hit 50* here today and supposed to be 50*+ tomorrow. Its melting as fast as it got here. So long thanks for the mess. #-o


----------



## FishingBuds (Jan 31, 2009)

Yea, Wacth The Ice Fallen :shock: 

One more rant on the generator's, A certain supply store (known nation wide) was selling a 3500 watt for $800 bucks at my local store, I looked on line today and it sells for $350 bucks on thier very own line store #-o man That is UNCOOL how they take advantage of people, pees me off :x 

I will say Kudo's to Rural King, straight forward on price and no gouging that I seen, same price at my local store as is it on the line store, way to be guys =D>


----------



## Quackrstackr (Feb 1, 2009)

I got my power back about 10pm last night. I've been running the chainsaw for 2 days in my yard and have a brushpile that will probably bee seen from space when I light it up.

They are cracking down hard on the price gouging around here. They were hammering people the very first day for that.

They are still saying upwards of a month before some people around here get their power back. I've never seen anything like the damage here before. It's like an enormous bush hog has been run over every tree in the country. All of them are missing their upper 1/3. It's a strange sight.


----------



## Specknreds (Feb 1, 2009)

FishingBuds said:


> Yea, Wacth The Ice Fallen :shock:
> 
> One more rant on the generator's, A certain supply store (known nation wide) was selling a 3500 watt for $800 bucks at my local store, I looked on line today and it sells for $350 bucks on thier very own line store #-o man That is UNCOOL how they take advantage of people, pees me off :x
> 
> I will say Kudo's to Rural King, straight forward on price and no gouging that I seen, same price at my local store as is it on the line store, way to be guys =D>



Everyone was price gouging after Katrina around here. It took them about a year, but the Fed's finally stepped in and prosecuted every provable case. There was several in my little town go to jail.

I'm glad the ice is finally melting for ya'll!! We went without power for 5 weeks after Katrina with 95-100 degree temps. I could not image loosing power with temps below freezing.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Feb 3, 2009)

Jim, have you talked to WW?

I'm hearing that most of the Madisonville area is still without power and it's going to get cold for the next couple of days.


----------



## Jim (Feb 3, 2009)

Quackrstackr said:


> Jim, have you talked to WW?
> 
> I'm hearing that most of the Madisonville area is still without power and it's going to get cold for the next couple of days.




No! Hopefully he chimes in soon on the wifes iphone.


----------



## FishingBuds (Feb 3, 2009)

Just read that 24 people are confirmed dead in KY due to the storm :shock:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Feb 3, 2009)

That's 7 since yesterday and it will go higher before it is over.

Hypothermia is probably going to become a factor again in the next couple of days. A buddy in Frankfort just told me that they have picked up 3" of snow in the last 1.5 hours.

Carbon monoxide poisoning is claiming several people as well.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Feb 3, 2009)

My prayers are out for all of you guys and gals in the wake of these storms.


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm back at home now.  Day before yesterday we went to my mother's (again), because my brother in Berea, KY (near Lexington) was bringing us a generator and kerosene heater to use. The half-way point for the both of us is my mother's house, about a 2.5 hr drive for both of us. Loaded the generator and heater in my truck, visited a bit, then hit the road for home. Walked in the house yesterday around 5:00pm.....................and my power was on! . I noticed when we pulled into the driveway that our neighbors generator wasn't running, so I thought he might have run out of fuel, but at that time we didn't know the power was back on.

There are crews form all over the place working on the downed power lines, poles, etc. I've seen trucks here from Sumter, SC and Mt. Airy, NC. Saw another convoy of utility trucks on the WK Pkwy headed this way on our way home yesterday. FEMA is here, but I haven't seen any of them yet. Still lots of people w/o power. One of our daughters and her kids are staying with us until their power is restored, and they live just 2 miles from here. Gonna take awhile to get this town and surrounding areas back to normal. If any of you guys have relatives or friends working on these crews from out of town, tell them thanks for everything they're doing!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 4, 2009)

Glad to hear you are home


GOOD NEWS !


----------



## Jim (Feb 4, 2009)

Glad to hear from you WW!


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## russ010 (Feb 4, 2009)

WW - I'm glad you made it home safe and now have power... how is the clean up looking for you in the yard? Any damage to any of your belongings?


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 4, 2009)

russ010 said:


> WW - I'm glad you made it home safe and now have power... how is the clean up looking for you in the yard? Any damage to any of your belongings?



Thanks, Russ. No cleanup for me as I don't have any trees around my house (gladd I don't now). My neighbor has some very large oaks behind us and there are some big limbs down that crushed part of his chain-link fence he just had installed last year, and a couple of small ones fell on his roof, but no damge done. Other people weren't so lucky and rec'd damge from trees. Still lots of power lines and poles down, but the crews are working through the cold weather to get things restored. We were actually expecting to be w/o power for another week or so due to we're in the county and not part of the town power grid.

As was mentioned in above posts concerning gouging, I heard there was some low-life SOB selling kerosene heaters for $400 a piece, and then there was a semi truck loaded with chain saws and some off-brand low-wattage generators which would probably sell for around $300, and they were selling them (generators) for $1k a piece. Of course they've left town now. I hope the authorities locate them and prosecute them. There were about 3-4 guys and they were also driving an RV with Texas plates. I can't believe that they were allowed to setup in the Kroger parking lot, and they even had a little kiosk-type shack where they gladly did the transactions.


----------



## FishingBuds (Feb 4, 2009)

Waterwings said:


> russ010 said:
> 
> 
> > WW - I'm glad you made it home safe and now have power... how is the clean up looking for you in the yard? Any damage to any of your belongings?
> ...



Them sap suckers were in Evansville at Washington square mall a few days back :x 

That was BULL!


----------



## FishingBuds (Feb 4, 2009)

Waterwings said:


> russ010 said:
> 
> 
> > WW - I'm glad you made it home safe and now have power... how is the clean up looking for you in the yard? Any damage to any of your belongings?
> ...



Them sap suckers were in Evansville at Washington square mall a few days back :x 

That was BULL no one did anything about it!


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 4, 2009)

> Them sap suckers were in Evansville at Washington square mall a few days back
> 
> That was BULL no one did anything about it!




Nope, no one here did anything either. I think there should be some type of ordnance or law whereas people who do come to town to assist with supplies for sale and such, should have to have some type of on-spot check by the local authorities and check their prices before they even sell one item. If they don't/won't comply with standard prices then send them packing! :evil:


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Feb 5, 2009)

Waterwings said:


> > Them sap suckers were in Evansville at Washington square mall a few days back
> >
> > That was BULL no one did anything about it!
> 
> ...



I totally agree... nothing worse than somebody or some company trying to take advantage of people. Especially when so many other people are going above and beyond to lend a helping hand. I really wonder how people who do that to others in need can sleep at night.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Feb 9, 2009)

Link to a few pictures: https://community.wpsdlocal6.com/photos/storm_photos/category1946.aspx

It is amazing to think how big of an area this thing affected. I drove to southeast MO this weekend, 2 hours one way. I never left the area with damage like in those pictures and it extends for hours in the opposite direction as well. The sheer number of utility poles snapped off in MO is mind boggling. I drove one, four mile stretch of road yesterday that only had 3 poles left standing the entire distance. I also saw some transmission lines (the ones on the 100' tall steel towers) and all of the towers were leaning about 10 degrees for as far as you could see.


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 9, 2009)

Yep, looks real and _very_ _recently_ familiar. You could probably take those pics, add a new title from a number of towns around the area, and no one would know the difference, due to the devastation that occured over a large area of the state. Looks like our town did last week, and there are still crews here from South and North Carolina replacing poles and rewiring them.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Feb 11, 2009)

Here's my tree damage from the ice storm. The three smallest trees in the yard and one that Ike ripped to shreds in October are the only ones that didn't get busted up.


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 11, 2009)

Dang, looks like the trees around here that were topped-out by the ice. The wind here has subsided some and I was outside a little while ago picking up shingles. I picked up 9 of mine that I could find (hopefully that's all, and also found some of my neighbor's. The wind pulled back some of the felt paper this tis time so I have what loks to be a 2' square are of bare plywood exposed. Called the roofers and hopefully he can get to it tomorrow. Looks like rain right now and I'm hoping like hell that it doesn't. The wind was blowing so hard that I could barely get the front storm door open, so we used the back door. I've had my fill of bad weather. Looks like we'll be in school tomorrow, so I have to get myself mentally prepared for that, lol. I'll post a pic shortly of my roof.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Feb 11, 2009)

Mine are here: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=6892&p=72649#p72649

I got off lucky compared to a lot of the neighborhood.


----------



## Broncoman (Feb 13, 2009)

I got lucky as far as the wind, didn't have any more damage. Did have a ton of tree damage from the ice. I'll try to post some pics tomorrow. I think about 98% of the electric is back on now in the county. I'm just glad it's over with; we were having two and three house fires a day during all of this, and talk about a nightmare trying to respond to them in this stuff it was a mess. Someone said the Farmers Almanac is calling for another winter storm in a week or so worse than this one.


----------



## Popeye (Feb 14, 2009)

Waterwings said:


> russ010 said:
> 
> 
> > WW - I'm glad you made it home safe and now have power... how is the clean up looking for you in the yard? Any damage to any of your belongings?
> ...



Glad to hear there was just damage to property and nobody was hurt.

Not sure about any other communities but in order to sell things like that here, you need to get a vendors permit from City Hall. We've had people come to the door to sell something and when I ask to see their vendor permit, most just quickly leave. I've called the police a couple times about people going door to door selling things and one woman was so stupid and stuborn that when the police showed up she was 2 doors down trying to sell to my neighbor. She got a ticket and an escort to the city limits, literally.


----------



## Broncoman (Feb 14, 2009)

Here are a few from the first morning, we had about three days of this crap so I have about three times the amount of limbs down than these photos show. I have some of the yard after everything had melted I'll post later.

Here is the driveway going toward the house somewhere in this pic.





The front yard.





The shop





Back behind the shop.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Feb 15, 2009)

I finally made it over to retrieve a stand today and found complete destruction. Our place looks like a bomb went off on it or someone came through and topped every tree on the place.

You can not walk a straight line for 5 yards anywhere on the place and every trail and road for motorized access is completely impassable.






That stand was in the middle of dense woods surrounded by thickets. I couldn't see ground level 40 yards behind the stand previously for all of the tree cover. The entire property looks like a giant dozer pile now. It's just a dense tangle of downed trees, tops and limbs.... 450 acres of it.


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 15, 2009)

The cleanup crews will be pretty busy in this area for quite awhile getting the limbs removed. Yesterday evening at 6pm I was sitting on the computer and we lost power again for around 20 minutes. Gettin' to where I constantly carry my mini-mag with me around the house now, because you never know when it's gonna be dark due to no power. :roll:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jan 26, 2010)

Well, here we are on the one year anniversary looking at a very similar forecast for Thursday night.

I was a non-believer earlier in the year because of their prediction but the farmer's almanac actually called this one. :shock: 

Cross your fingers, WW.

(I can't see the images in my post from way back in February because of my firewall on this computer so my apologies in advance if they are not what they are supposed to be  )


----------



## Popeye (Jan 26, 2010)

The pictures are still there and still look just as bad. Hope this storm is milder


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 26, 2010)

Quackrstackr said:


> Well, here we are on the one year anniversary looking at a very similar forecast for Thursday night.
> 
> I was a non-believer earlier in the year because of their prediction but the farmer's almanac actually called this one. :shock:
> 
> ...




Fingers crossed _tightly_ that it doesn't happen! I never want to go throught that again. :shock: . People around here are hittin' the grocery store hard now. 

Jiggy, you ready!?


Update: Just copied this from MSN Weather5:00 CT)

"* SNOW IS EXPECTED TO DEVELOP ACROSS SOUTHEAST MISSOURI BY THURSDAY EVENING... THEN SPREAD EAST ACROSS THE SOUTHERN TIP OF ILLINOIS AND WESTERN KENTUCKY THURSDAY NIGHT. THE SNOW WILL PERSIST INTO FRIDAY MORNING BEFORE TAPERING OFF FROM WEST TO EAST FRIDAY AFTERNOON.

* 4 OR MORE INCHES OF SNOW MAY FALL ALONG A LINE FROM MARBLE HILL MISSOURI TO GREENVILLE KENTUCKY. CLOSER TO THE ARKANSAS AND TENNESSEE STATE LINES WITH KENTUCKY AND MISSOURI... AMOUNTS MAY EXCEED 6 INCHES. SOME SLEET MAY MIX IN WITH THE SNOW... MAINLY ALONG A LINE FROM POPLAR BLUFF MISSOURI TO HOPKINSVLLLE KENTUCKY.

* TRAVEL CONDITIONS MAY DETERIORATE RAPIDLY THURSDAY NIGHT AND COULD REMAIN EXTREMELY HAZARDOUS INTO THE DAY FRIDAY. VISIBILITY MAY BE POOR WITH GUSTY NORTH WINDS. TEMPERATURES WILL BE IN THE 20S. SOME HIGHWAYS IN THE WATCH AREA THAT COULD BE AFFECTED INCLUDE INTERSTATES 24... 57 AND 55... THE WEST KENTUCKY AND PURCHASE PARKWAYS... US 45 HIGHWAY... AND US HIGHWAYS 60 AND 67.

THIS POTENTIAL WINTER STORM MAY AFFECT MUCH OF SOUTHERN MISSOURI... NORTHERN ARKANSAS AND TENNESSEE AS WELL... FOR THOSE WITH TRAVEL PLANS THAT EXTEND BEYOND THE LOCAL AREA.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS... 

THIS WINTER STORM WATCH IS BEING ISSUED TO HIGHLIGHT THE POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT SNOW ACCUMULATIONS THAT MAY IMPACT TRAVEL THURSDAY NIGHT AND FRIDAY. CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE LATEST FORECASTS."

:shock:


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 26, 2010)

There is a light at the end of the tunnel for better weather though........................................because I rec'd the 2010 copy of BPS Spring Angler Catalog in the mail today! Guess I can read it while I'm stuck in the house, lol.


----------



## masterofillusion (Jan 26, 2010)

They closed schools here yesterday in Nc. Just for the rain. I guess one creek must have flooded so they closed the whole county :roll:


----------



## Codeman (Jan 26, 2010)

That puts me in that 6" swath of snow. Snow I can handle ice, pee on that. :shock: Fingers crossed.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm kinda between the 4" - 6" zone, lol.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jan 26, 2010)

Sorry guys,my fingers are crossed so that it doesn't come any farther north.I really need to get back to work steady like.If that hits here we are looking at another 2weeks off possibly.I had to make a run to Paducah last year to do a roof repair at the Greyhound Bus staion.It looked like hell from about 5miles south of the I-57/I-24 all the way to KY.

I was in Paragould,AR when the storm started wirh rain and light sleet.Margaret and I just stayed ahead of the ice,as we decided to head home.My sister got stranded there for 2 days with all the road closings.

Hope it goes easy on all of us this time.Take care all.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jan 26, 2010)

I think the guys on down into TN down to about Nashville may be looking at a bad ice storm this go 'round.

I am [-o< that I am in that 6" snow band. Snow and sleet I can handle. I have had enough ice to last me the rest of my life.


----------



## Popeye (Jan 26, 2010)

Y'all can have the snow. I'll take some nice below zero cold for a couple days so we can get the ice on our lakes back.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jan 28, 2010)

10 to 12 inches in the next 24 hours for us WW, what about yourself?


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jan 28, 2010)

I just got off weather.com and it looks like this thing is growing larger than expected. Everyone take care and be safe out there.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jan 28, 2010)

Since when is Michigan ever in the clear when it comes to hellacious storms?


Good luck guys 8)


----------



## albright1695 (Jan 28, 2010)

We here in central NC are supposed to get hammered(for us) tomorrow night. 4 to 8 inches im my area and possibly more north of us.Freezing rain in the SE of NC. Spring cant get here fast enough!!!


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 28, 2010)

Quackrstackr said:


> 10 to 12 inches in the next 24 hours for us WW, what about yourself?



Recent report on the 6:00 news says 4" - 6" for us, but I know how that goes. So far no news whether we're in school tomorrow, and they'll wait to the last minute before they announce anything.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jan 29, 2010)

What a crock. I want to be a meteorologist.

This epic winter storm was supposed to start at midnight last night and have 4 inches on the ground by now. The emergency management director called everyone in the county yesterday and told them to stock up on water and groceries and expect up to a foot of snow. It's 6 am and we haven't seen a single snowflake. The local TV weather is now saying that we might get almost 1.5" in the next 24 hours... but is still calling it a severe winter storm. :roll: :roll: :roll: 

They have put 4 states into a total panic the last 2 days because of last year's ice storm over 1.5 to 3 inches of snow.


----------



## tincansailor (Jan 29, 2010)

Quackrstackr said:


> What a crock. I want to be a meteorologist.
> 
> This epic winter storm was supposed to start at midnight last night and have 4 inches on the ground by now. The emergency management director called everyone in the county yesterday and told them to stock up on water and groceries and expect up to a foot of snow. It's 6 am and we haven't seen a single snowflake. The local TV weather is now saying that we might get almost 1.5" in the next 24 hours... but is still calling it a severe winter storm. :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> They have put 4 states into a total panic the last 2 days because of last year's ice storm over 1.5 to 3 inches of snow.



Yeah, here in W. Arkansas, they have been spooking everybody for the last 3 days about this storm and as of right now it is only raining. No ice, no snow, just rain. Cold though, too cold for me to try to wet a line.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 29, 2010)

tincansailor said:


> Quackrstackr said:
> 
> 
> > What a crock. I want to be a meteorologist.
> ...




Last night they went ahead and cancelled school for today. After work yesterday, the wife and I went to the grocery store for "essentials", filled-up the truck with gas, then came home to wait for the storm. I'm sitting here looking out the window at home and I can still see the ground. Sure is cold out there though with 19* temp.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jan 29, 2010)

It finally started snowing here at work (Paris, TN) about 45 minutes ago.

The most local TV station had reported that Paris was a slippery mess of ice and sleet but there hadn't been a drop of anything hit the ground when I got here this morning. :roll:


----------



## Jim (Jan 29, 2010)

In the teens here. It was below Zero with the wind last night. I could only get the house up to 71 with the fireplace insert.


----------



## Andy (Jan 29, 2010)

Jim said:


> In the teens here. It was below Zero with the wind last night. I could only get the house up to 71 with the fireplace insert.




I know what you mean with the insert.. I'm not impressed with them at all. We did some work on a house this last cold spell, temps in the teens, couldn't get it above freezing IN THE HOUSE with it.. I'm sure there are better ones out there than what we had, but still...
Thats why I like my WonderWood stove. I can open that baby up and be hot enough in here to roast a turkey.

Supposed to hit here around 10pm tonight with up to 1 inch of ice and 10 inches of snow. 
You guys be safe out there.


----------



## Jim (Jan 29, 2010)

Andy said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > In the teens here. It was below Zero with the wind last night. I could only get the house up to 71 with the fireplace insert.
> ...



My issue last night Is that I started the fire too late(10 PM). By then it was already below zero with the wind outside and 68 degrees in the house where the thermostat is set. I got it up to 71 and then fell asleep. If I get that fire going during the day.....I can maintain 78 degrees.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jan 29, 2010)

That's why I put a set of ventless gas logs in my fireplace. Natural gas is cheap when compared with having to deal with wood and the mess. I can get my house roasting if I want.


----------



## Andy (Jan 29, 2010)

Jim said:


> I can maintain 78 degrees.



My target is around 75. 



Quackrstackr said:


> That's why I put a set of ventless gas logs in my fireplace. Natural gas is cheap when compared with having to deal with wood and the mess. I can get my house roasting if I want.



I don't mind fooling with the wood, allthough that may change when I get a few more years on me... LOL

My mom has them. They'll run you out of the house for sure. 

:beer:


----------



## Jim (Jan 29, 2010)

I kind of like dealing with the wood too! makes me feel like a caveman. :LOL2: 

This is the one I have: https://www.quadrafire.com/Products/Wood_Burning/Wood_Model.asp?f=4100i

A stock picture of it, NOT my house.


----------



## Andy (Jan 29, 2010)

Jim said:


> I kind of like dealing with the wood too! makes me feel like a caveman. :LOL2:
> 
> This is the one I have: https://www.quadrafire.com/Products/Wood_Burning/Wood_Model.asp?f=4100i
> 
> A stock picture of it, NOT my house.



That's a good looking insert. I know what you mean about the caveman... LOL

Here is the one I have, accept mine is in brown and grey instead of black and grey.





I haven't had a chance to cook on it yet, we haven't lost power long enough to have the need to, and I hope I NEVER have to.



Update.... They're now calling for up to 14 inches of snow here..... What did I do with that pot.......


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jan 29, 2010)

They shut down the office and we slipped and slid the 30 some odd miles home.

We only have a couple of inches on the ground so far but what hit first sort of melted on the roads and then it picked up, causing that to freeze. It's pretty slick around here.

I have the gas logs fired up and a package of crappie thawing. :mrgreen:


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 29, 2010)

Coming down pretty steady here now. It only started snowing about an hour ago, and everything, including roads, are covered now, and the traffic is creeping-by on the main road by my house.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 30, 2010)

Well, it's been snowing all night, and still coming down. I went out to clean the truck off, and we probably have 6" - 8" of snow right now. Myself and about 11 others from the local Middle and High Schools were supposed to attend a BAI (Basic Archery Instructor) course at a local school this morning, but that ain't gonna happen. Kentucky is running basic indoor archery for schools statewide (those that want to get involved), and it's doing fairly well. Never shot a bow in my life, but that's about to change, lol. We may not have school Monday.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jan 30, 2010)

Here where I am SW of St.Louis,we ended up with 3in of the white stuff that has the consistency of sand.We were only supposed to get a dusting-1in.Just got done plowing 100ft of driveway,cul-de-sac,and 500ft of sub-division road to make path to the main road.Toes are cold.Looks like we got off easy this time. Be carefull out there.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jan 30, 2010)

I stuck a tape measure in the front yard a bit ago and it measured 7". I don't know how much we got for sure as the wind has blown it. It is a lot deeper than that it some places. I just brushed over a foot of it off of the south facing side of my boat cover.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 30, 2010)

Well, it quit snowing finally, and the sun came out for a bit. I saw the darndest thing earlier today! A county pickup with one of those snow melt/salt slinger things on the back......................and they were doing our street! :shock: . The county must have found a couple extra $$ to do that, or raised taxes for next year, lol. So, now the street is clear, the highway is getting there, but, my driveway still has all that snow on it. 150' long and 24' wide nearest the garage. Don't teenagers shovel drives anymore for extra money? Of course, with the price of things these days, they'd probably have a portable credit card machine with them :shock:


----------



## Andy (Jan 30, 2010)

I know what you mean WW. We got about 7 inches here luckily no ice  . I did see some kids going up the street with snow shovels.. I know these kids. They're game freaks, so I know what they was working for. Streets are still covered here, but main roads are mostly clear.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 30, 2010)

As of now it is 16 degrees and we have 5 inches on the ground. The weatherman said last night that we weren't gonna get any snow. They get paid too much and don't know jack! :LOL2:


----------



## jigster60 (Jan 31, 2010)

Got about 5 inches of the white stuff out here in the country WW......No ice this time TG,,,,,Now we need the stuff to go away......I have to shovel my own drive way and porches no kids for 2 miles at least..... :x ......JIGGY


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 31, 2010)

6.8 inches total here....10 degrees earlier this morning... :shock:


----------

